# Iis5.0 + Php 4.21



## SteKo (5. Juli 2002)

hab auf meinem iis php und mysql installiert jetz bekomme ich bei einer page die aufm apachee problemlos läuft haufenweise fehler dieser art:

Notice: Undefined variable: dologin in c:\inetpub\wwwroot\f2k\admlogin.php on line 32

oder z.b.

Notice: Use of undefined constant text - assumed 'text' in c:\inetpub\wwwroot\f2k\home.php on line 62

woran liegts??


----------



## Franz (7. Juli 2002)

ha, wollt grad das selbe fragen, gott sei dank hab ich vorher noch ma geschaut, sonst hätt ich einen neuen thread aufgemacht

ich bekomm den fehler: Notice: Undefined variable: action in D:\Web\index.php on line 30

was kann das wirklich sein???


----------



## SteKo (14. Juli 2002)

haaallooo!?!?  kann mir denn keiner helfen (also bei dem oben beschriebenen prob?)  *threadausgrab*


----------



## Christian Fein (14. Juli 2002)

Oehm am an der PHP Installation kanns nicht liegen denn sonst würde PHP gar nicht geparst werden.

Da dies die neuste PHP Version ist schaut euch mal die änderrungen zu den vorgänger versionen an:
---> Quelle php.net

External variables

We would also like to attend you on a big change in PHP 4.2.0 concerning variable handling. External variables (from the environment, the HTTP request, cookies or the web server) are no longer registered in the global scope by default. The preferred method of accessing these external variables is by using the new Superglobal arrays, introduced in PHP 4.1.0.


----------



## SteKo (14. Juli 2002)

oh.. na dann wird einiges klar... thx


----------

